# Evodia Finally Blooms This Year



## c-bees (Jun 1, 2017)

I planted two of them 7 years ago and they were one year old seedlings when I got them....Now I wish I had bought 100 of them. This year the famous Bee Bee Tree bloomed and I get to see for myself why beekeepers love this tree. It's hot and dry and they have been getting worked for over two weeks so far, and most of the flowers have not even opened up yet, as you can see from this photo:


----------



## Andhors (Dec 7, 2018)

Just read an article warning about that tree out competing natives.


----------



## c-bees (Jun 1, 2017)

Andhors said:


> Just read an article warning about that tree out competing natives.


 The Indians can look out for themselves.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Well I hope that they can out compete the useless rubbish that grows around here, choke cherries and white mulberry to name a few not to mention loblolly pines that are going in everywhere around here. What price is pine honey.


----------



## c-bees (Jun 1, 2017)

johno said:


> Well I hope that they can out compete the useless rubbish that grows around here, choke cherries and white mulberry to name a few not to mention loblolly pines that are going in everywhere around here. What price is pine honey.


Yeah, really, if the precious "native" trees were something that my bees could work in July, I'd be all for them. I hope Evodias take over.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

c-bees said:


> The Indians can look out for themselves.


hahaha


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

c-bees said:


> I planted two of them 7 years ago and they were one year old seedlings when I got them....Now I wish I had bought 100 of them. This year the famous Bee Bee Tree bloomed and I get to see for myself why beekeepers love this tree. It's hot and dry and they have been getting worked for over two weeks so far, and most of the flowers have not even opened up yet, as you can see from this photo:
> 
> View attachment 49799


I planted one 6 years ago and was told it would grow 5 feet a year and bloom the next year. Ha! It is about 8 foot tall and bloomed for the 1st time this year but I agree, I wish I had planted a bunch more. The bees love it and need it this time of year.


----------

